
Bill in UK may disallow public wi-fi - alexandros
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/02/27/bill-in-uk-may-disallow-public-wi-fi/
======
pierrefar
What happens if someone parks near my house, cracks my secured WiFi spot (easy
with the right tools in the hands of a determined cracker), breaks the law,
and drives off? Who's at fault here? I'm not offering a public service, and I
am the internet subscriber receiving the nastygram.

Not good.

------
petercooper
Only risk takers or the poorly informed would run public,
untracked/unmonitored WiFi spots anyway. When the police come a-knocking
because someone downloaded child porn over your connection, they're going to
be taking all your computer equipment away as evidence whether they charge you
or not - and that's not a reasonable risk most businesses should be taking.

~~~
bk
Aside from the technological and legal issues, the availability of free
wireless seems to reflect (perhaps even change) urban culture noticeably. I've
stayed in major cities on three continents and the places with free wireless
invariably had a more creative and lively vibe about them.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
"I've stayed in major cities on three continents and the places with free
wireless invariably had a more creative and lively vibe about them."

That might be the other way round, that creative, lively cities are more
likely to have free, open wireless.

~~~
thwarted
You're responding to someone who pointed out a correlation by suggesting it be
replaced with a causation? _"I've stayed in major cities on three continents
and the places with free wireless invariably had a more creative and lively
vibe about them"_ makes no assertions about which leads to the other.

------
jrockway
Stupid. The people seeding DVDs and child porn all use IPreadator (or similar)
now. The people in coffee shops just want to do work or read their email.

